# BTLS vs PHTLS



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

***Note - This is here, and not in EMS News as it should become a long discussion***

Today I looked at this weeks JEMS E-News.

Dr. Bryan Bledsoe has posted another article on Jems.Com in regards to "Merit Badge courses" as he calls them.

"I would like to turn our attention to the phenomena of Basic Trauma Life Support (BTLS) and Prehospital Trauma Life Support (PHTLS). These two courses are among the most popular “merit badge” courses in EMS. But there seems to be some redundancy between the two, and wherever there is redundancy, there is increased cost."

"Although I’ll be declared a heretic (again), I think it’s time we have the two entities sit down and do one of two things: Combine the courses and the organizations. (Reduction of this redundancy will save money and allow the course to be offered to more people at a lesser cost.) Or have a consensus conference with each publisher and their experts represented to ensure that both programs are conveying the same information to EMS students. "

See This Article Here: http://www.jems.com/jems/exclus05/e0208a.html

Also, He spoke about his earlier article - We Don’t Need No Stinkin’ Badges!

"We also have merit badges in EMS, such as Basic Trauma Life Support (BTLS), Advanced Cardiac Life Support (ACLS), Pediatric Advanced Life Support (PALS) and many, many more. The idea of a merit badge course was first proposed by the American Red Cross, and the courses were called Basic First Aid and Advanced First Aid. The American Heart Association (AHA) joined the fray with myriad courses. These courses have been good in that they’ve made education available to the masses and standardized the material presented."

That Article is HERE: http://www.jems.com/jems/exclus04/e1004j.html

What do YOU think????


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't look at them as badges so much as I see them as extra training opportunities.  Redundancy is the key to really having something stick in your head, so it's fine with me.  But while we're talking cost effectiveness, it makes sense to combine the two.


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 11 2005, 09:46 PM
> * I don't look at them as badges so much as I see them as extra training opportunities.  Redundancy is the key to really having something stick in your head, so it's fine with me.  But while we're talking cost effectiveness, it makes sense to combine the two. *


 Correct. My understanding of what Dr. Bledsoe is trying to say is that, while important courses, A: Should not be required, as the concept is part of your cert anyway, and therefore B: An optional course to take to assist you in being the best provider you can be.


I happen to agree with him, and can't wait to see what stuff this stirs up at EMS Today     


Jon


----------

